# What do you do when pax text says hurry I'm running late?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late. 

Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I've had that a few times.

I ask them what time they need to be there. 

Then make it clear that I don't think I can make that, but I say something like I'll do my best. 

I won't drive too crazy but do little things like floor it after every stop sign or red light. 
They'll feel it and won't be harassing me during the trip even though I'm not really speeding. 

It's surprisingly gotten me tips when I thought they would be upset about being late.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Text them back, "Then run faster."


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I ask them if they know the quick way or should I follow the GPS.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I love these types of pax. The moment I hear that I'll go slower just for poo and gigs.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


"Ummm, sure, be there in a minute."
GONG: hit cancel.
Why you say?
This is a no win for the driver. This pax has unrealistic expectations and will always be dissatisfied = guaranteed 1* rating.
Pass it on to the next driver!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


Put Peddle to the Metal, then throw on the after burners,you want that 5 star rating? JMO


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Ummm, sure, be there in a minute."
> GONG: hit cancel.
> Why you say?
> This is a no win for the driver. This pax has unrealistic expectations and will always be dissatisfied = guaranteed 1* rating.
> Pass it on to the next driver!


What he said, but when the pax sounds frustrated and anti-you. Two drivers might have already canceled and surely your rating will be the revenge.



Cableguynoe said:


> I won't drive too crazy but do little things like floor it after every stop sign or red light.
> They'll feel it and won't be harassing me during the trip even though I'm not really speeding.
> 
> It's surprisingly gotten me tips when I thought they would be upset about being late.


What he said, but when the pax sounds like he's on your side. That makes you teammates rather than adversaries, and tipping is on the line. I had a $20 up front cash tip to get someone quickly to the airport, and another $20 when he made it on time!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I’m running late is just begging for a 1 star when they are late to work or miss their flight....


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

This is rarely an issue for me. In Houston if you hop on one of the toll roads and you aren't doing at least 85 mph you will get run over.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Depends if it's a Pool ride. If it's Pool I take them and turn off the Stop New Requests button. I want other passengers. Every other passenger will get dropped off before the passenger in a hurry no matter what the app says


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

If the pax texts it = instant CANCEL.
If they say it in the car = distract them with conversation, proceed with business as usual.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


Tell them to **** off and drop kick them in the face.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Drove a lady monday morning.. She had booked a cab ride in advance to get to work because of modified bus schedules for the holiday at what not..

Still scheduled it for an hour earlier than she needed it because...

Stuff happens...

It's either not your problem do to poor planning or it's someone elses fault.

Doesn't stop you from getting a low rating however.


But don't do anything stupid and unsafe.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I am pretty comfortable going 5 mph over the limit and I might pump it up a bit more, but I am not going to exceed 10 over unless someone is bleeding to death. But then, I am a geezer... no one expects me to be the fastest car on the road. Including my riders.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

For me, it really depends on their attitude. Last week I kicked someone out of my car because she was so annoying about being in a hurry. But other times, I'll say "OK, I'll make sure to take the secret back routes that will be a little faster at this hour"

Come to think of it, it might just depend on _my_ mood, because Lord knows I can be semi- bipolar at times.... I truly do feel sorry for some of the poor riders who get me on a bad day. The Odds of their trip actually starting and coming to completion are 0 out of 100. One poor guy didn't feel like finding out what terminal his flight left out of (I saw we were going to LAX and said "do you know what airline you're on? Or maybe the terminal?" and he said he didn't know and didn't want to check his phone, so I stopped the car and kicked him out about 10 seconds after starting the ride. On another day, that wouldn't bother me in the slightest. : /

Ugh. I need help.



Gilby said:


> I am pretty comfortable going 5 mph over the limit and I might pump it up a bit more, but I am not going to exceed 10 over unless someone is bleeding to death. But then, I am a geezer... no one expects me to be the fastest car on the road. Including my riders.


And really, NO ONE should be calling Uber for a ride if they're bleeding to death!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Lord knows I can be semi- bipolar at times....


So... "semi-bipolar" would be... quadripolar? Quarterpolar?

The pax bleeding to death might have had someone else request the ride, no?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

> The pax bleeding to death might have had someone else request the ride, no?


Yes- probably a "friend" who wants his car to remain blood-free.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I press the cancel button.


----------



## SoCalGal (Nov 26, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


Cancel!


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

I go five over the speed limit. That's it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> . I truly do feel sorry for some of the poor riders who get me on a bad day. !


C'mon Jules.
We already saw your rating.

We know you love dem pax!

Don't try to deny it!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> And really, NO ONE should be calling Uber for a ride if they're bleeding to death!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> C'mon Jules.
> We already saw your rating.
> 
> We know you love dem pax!
> ...


Sometimes I love 'em, sometimes I love to hate 'em!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I got this pax..
I waited 4 min before she shows up..
Get in the car, first thing she said..
Can you hurry I'm late..
Im like B.. if you were late why dont you come sooner..
As I drive, she stressed me out asking me to pass the red light..
I pulled over, thats it get out of my car..
1 star and reported her to Uber..
She gave me 1 star but was removed by Uber..

Not the end of it..
I stayed nearby.. got her twice again..
Let the timer run out..

I bet she is so late now.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

SoCalGal said:


> Cancel!


and report.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


I cancel on text messages almost all of the time, because they usually end up taking their frustration on the driver and low rate them.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

"Oh you are in a hurry? I'll get there as soon as I can."
"Oh thanks dude, I appreciate it."
"No problem."
*click*
*hit cancel*
On to the next request


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


Cancel


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Cancel


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


I'll tell them I'll try my best and not to worry. And drive as slow as I can and miss the turn in highway and get lost.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


I've had a "boilerplate" reply for that from day one. "I'll get you there as quickly and safely as I can."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


That kind of text is the equivalent of, "I'm incapable of planning my own time and I will blame you for it if you pick me up. Please therefore cancel my ride. Thanks."


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

I had a girl from the city call me and as me "Where exactly are you?" " the uber app said you were 4 minutes away, and now you are 6 minutes away. When will you be arriving?"

I told her im right around the block. It was a 1.5x surge. I cancelled and was promptly rewarded with a 1.7x surge that ended up being a really fun trip with some Boston College *Bros* that paid nearly $40

Cancelling is always the right answer.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pull up close enough where it shows I am there but the pax can not find me.... collect cancel fee


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Cancel


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I’ll cancel too, but I'll also report the pax with a screen shot of the text and get the cancellation removed from my record. Especially on Lyft. Cancellations are precious commodities and I'm not burning one on livestock that can't plan their day.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Had someone get in the car just last week and said that she was late to catch a bus. I looked at the GPS and asked her "when does it leave". She said in about 20 minutes. I said, "GPS says is our arrival time is five minutes after that". 
I routinely beat that estimate (if I want to).
I told her "I consider it a challenge. I can make it. Fasten your seatbelt and close your eyes and hang on." She laughed.
It was like the parting of the sea ... lights were in our favor and people got outta my way.
I got there just as the bus was starting to pull away. I blocked him from leaving and he honked at me.
She tossed a 20 in the front seat, said, "thank you very much" and bolted out.
I didn't break any laws or drive any more aggressively than usual. 

I totally play it by ear. But, no matter what the situation, once I determine that I'm getting a one star - I boot 'em. GTFO. No incentive to finish a ride that I'm going to get one starred on; sure as hell isn't the money.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I blocked him from leaving and he honked at me.
> 
> I didn't break any laws or drive any more aggressively than usual.
> 
> .


Pretty sure pulling into the bus lane and blocking the bus would have gotten you a nice ticket had a cop seen it


----------



## just_say_no_pool (Apr 23, 2017)

Press cancel. If they're complaining before I get to them, then I know regardless how I do I will get a lower rating.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The fact that so many would cancel is a good example of how at times, in the Uber/Lyft rating system, doing what's best from a customer service standpoint can be detrimental to a drivers rating.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> The fact that so many would cancel is a good example of how at times, in the Uber/Lyft rating system, doing what's best from a customer service standpoint can be detrimental to a drivers rating.


I'm not scared of a bad rating. I'm scared of the pax making up some BS reason to report me to Uber/Lyft. The types of people who expect other people to make up for their shitty planning are exactly the same people who will burn a driver for not putting his/her vehicle and driving record on the line to accommodate them.

$4-10 is not worth having that in my life.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> I'm not scared of a bad rating. I'm scared of the pax making up some BS reason to report me to Uber/Lyft. The types of people who expect other people to make up for their shitty planning are exactly the same people who will burn a driver for not putting his/her vehicle and driving record on the line to accommodate them.
> 
> $4-10 is not worth having that in my life.


Just to be clear, I wasn't necessarily disagreeing with those who'd cancel in such a situation. I just find it interesting how the ratings/complaints game can at times trump customer service.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Just to be clear, I wasn't necessarily disagreeing with cancelling in such a scenario.


I didn't think you were. I just wanted to clarify that it's not really the rating system that is at fault. I could see that argument for Lyft, where we're only rated for our last 100 rides. I actually feel that Uber's rating method of using the past 500 rides is a good protection for drivers in scenarios like this.

IMO, the bigger problem is that some pax have figured out that a bad rating is not enough revenge, so they use the report function.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pretty sure pulling into the bus lane and blocking the bus would have gotten you a nice ticket had a cop seen it


Yup. And, that's why it's important to know your local cops, and what they like to enforce and what they're willing to 'not see'. I do illegal stuff all the time because the risk is worth the reward. Did a U-turn once in an illegal but safe spot. Cop saw me, pulled me over, 'advised' me not to do that and let me go. I could have predicted that outcome.
In this smallish town cops like ride share drivers and let us get away with stuff.
Your mileage may vary.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Julescase said:


> For me, it really depends on their attitude. Last week I kicked someone out of my car because she was so annoying about being in a hurry. But other times, I'll say "OK, I'll make sure to take the secret back routes that will be a little faster at this hour"
> 
> Come to think of it, it might just depend on _my_ mood, because Lord knows I can be semi- bipolar at times.... I truly do feel sorry for some of the poor riders who get me on a bad day. The Odds of their trip actually starting and coming to completion are 0 out of 100. One poor guy didn't feel like finding out what terminal his flight left out of (I saw we were going to LAX and said "do you know what airline you're on? Or maybe the terminal?" and he said he didn't know and didn't want to check his phone, so I stopped the car and kicked him out about 10 seconds after starting the ride. On another day, that wouldn't bother me in the slightest. : /
> 
> ...


You're my hero!

"which Terminal, sir?"
Ummm, I don't know. 
"GTFO of my car now!"


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I actually feel that Uber's rating method of using the past 500 rides is a good protection for drivers in scenarios like this.
> .


I have not been based on 500 rides in over a year so one 1* makes a big difference


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Love it when I get a low rated pax and after accepting the ping they call and say, "I'm late, where u at?" With such a low rating it's obvious they know how to use the app and they damn well know exactly where I am and how long it'll take me to get there.

When this happens I nicely say, "Yes, sir, I'm on my way. GPS says I'll arrive in 4 minutes." I then pull over and ignore the rapid fire texts and phone calls until pax cancels.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I ask them to hold my beer. Then I apologize, explaining I usually finish my beer before I make the pickup.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I have not been based on 500 rides in over a year so one 1* makes a big difference


My god that sucks.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Pre-pick up= Cancel.
Beginning of trip= "I'll do my best" and then drive like normal.

People who say this very rarely tip. Long time ago when I was a bellhop on a busy day, a couple asked me if I could take their luggage up when there were about five carts ahead of them because they were running late for a dinner engagement. I did and they stiffed me. Never did it again unless they introduced me to Andrew Jackson in advance.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> Never did it again unless they introduced me to Andrew Jackson in advance.


And that's the only way to do it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


Just be polite, and instruct them you would be happy to drive them safely within speed limits.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

cancel.
can't please them.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That kind of text is the equivalent of, "I'm incapable of planning my own time and I will blame you for it if you pick me up. Please therefore cancel my ride. Thanks."


That's the exact translation.



RynoHawk said:


> Pre-pick up= Cancel.
> Beginning of trip= "I'll do my best" and then drive like normal.
> 
> People who say this very rarely tip. Long time ago when I was a bellhop on a busy day, a couple asked me if I could take their luggage up when there were about five carts ahead of them because they were running late for a dinner engagement. I did and they stiffed me. Never did it again unless they introduced me to Andrew Jackson in advance.


Yes, the people here saying they allways get tipped for getting pax there on time is full of crap. Bad planners don't tip.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

I had a POOL pax tell me she was running late for an appointment! I always stop new requests on the rare times I accept pool, but this time I didn't, hoping we would get another rider just to teach her a little Pool 101, but unfortunately she got her ride solo and on time. I did explain to her up front to never request pool if you are in a hurry. No tip, of course...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Just be polite, and instruct them you would be happy to drive them safely within speed limits.


 And then after you drop them off politely wait for your unjustified 1 star rating


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> I love these types of pax. The moment I hear that I'll go slower just for poo and gigs.


Especially if they have chosen to take a pool, the best is when they are matched and the other rider takes the full 2 min., or doesn't show up at all!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I do what I always do I drive normally pick them up drop them off and say to myself next.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


2.0x or above and I'll probably deal with it. Lower and I'll probably cancel.



Karen Stein said:


> I ask them to hold my beer. Then I apologize, explaining I usually finish my beer before I make the pickup.


I hope that's non-alcoholic beer you're drinking.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

Had a pax texted me to hurry up coz she was gonna late ( going to airport), then called me to tell me same thing and wouldnt shut up, i was trying to focus on driving to get to her.

Arrived at the pick up location, saw her waving. MADE a u-turn and cancelled.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope that's non-alcoholic beer you're drinking.


Non-alcoholic beer is the rare trifecta of wasted time, wasted money and wasted effort, all in the pursuit of not getting wasted.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

uberhernder said:


> Had a pax texted me to hurry up coz she was gonna late ( going to airport), then called me to tell me same thing and wouldnt shut up, i was trying to focus on driving to get to her.
> 
> Arrived at the pick up location, saw her waving. MADE a u-turn and cancelled.


I had a similar ride yesterday but it wasn't an airport run. I should have cancelled it. The woman was annoying and authoritative.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Non-alcoholic beer is the rare trifecta of wasted time, wasted money and wasted effort, all in the pursuit of not getting wasted.


I understand the trifecta but she's talking about drinking beer and driving uber.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I understand the trifecta but she's talking about drinking beer and driving uber.


Karen Stein and I are in it for the long haul. Be thankful we're not drinking straight Everclear.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah it sounds like you two have a pretty high tolerance for alcohol.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah it sounds like you two have a pretty high tolerance for alcohol.


Uber and their pax suck the soul, Everclear replenishes the spirit. I'm basically a driverless vehicle at this point.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

When I was last in Oregon, I was told the difference between a Californian and an empty beer can.

Oregon has plenty of both, I was told - but you can get a nickel for the can.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> When I was last in Oregon, I was told the difference between a Californian and an empty beer can.
> 
> Oregon has plenty of both, I was told - but you can get a nickel for the can.


Speaking of a nickel, have you done any express Pool trips yet?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I cancel on text messages almost all of the time, because they usually end up taking their frustration on the driver and low rate them.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



delornick94 said:


> *hit cancel* On to the next request


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^and this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



The Gift of Fish said:


> That kind of text is the equivalent of, "I'm incapable of planning my own time and I will blame you for it if you pick me up. Please therefore cancel my ride. Thanks."


It is _*always*_ your fault when something goes wrong, *especially* if it is the passenger's shortcomings that cause things to go wrong.



Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Cancelling is always the right answer.


It is.



Juggalo9er said:


> Pull up close enough where it shows I am there but the pax can not find me.... collect cancel fee


........................................yes, the Shirilngton Shuffle, when you can get away with it.....................



UberBastid said:


> once I determine that I'm getting a one star - I boot 'em. GTFO. No incentive to finish a ride that I'm going to get one starred on; sure as hell isn't the money.


.....considering the 1979 cab rates that *F*ub*a*r and *Gr*yft pay, it decidedly _*ain't no money*_. I will not even take their nonsense for 2013 cab rates. If they start caterwauling when I am driving the cab, I let them know up front if I can make it, can not or if they are pushing it. I let them know that they are not to blame me if they do not make it. If they start, anyhow, I tell them that is "strike two" and if they keep it up, they can get out right where we are. If they do it again, it is *O-W-T*. If I am not going to put up with it for 2013 cab rates, I am not going to suffer it for 1979 cab rates.



reg barclay said:


> The fact that so many would cancel is a good example of how at times, in the Uber/Lyft rating system, doing what's best from a customer service standpoint can be detrimental to a drivers rating.


Many of the problems with the service that the drivers render unto the customers is due directly to Uber's mistreatment of its drivers.



dctcmn said:


> I'm not scared of a bad rating. I'm scared of the pax making up some BS reason to report me to Uber/Lyft.


This is the real problem. The guy who boarded your vehicle expecting that you will get him somewhere in twenty minutes when he knows damned well that it takes twice that on a good day is the same guy who is going to hustle *F*ub*a*r or *Gr*yft for a free ride. It would be one thing if all that he did was one star you. Oh no, he one stars you, allright, then, when it comes up "what went wrong?" he checks every box and fills in the comment box with Beta Sigma. This is one reason why it is pure nonsense when Uber tells you about U-Pools that when the passenger checks things that are not the driver's fault, the one star does not count. It would be allright if the customer simply checked that he did not want to share the car. No, he checks everything.

Uber sees that all of the boxes are checked, reads the nastygram from the customer then wait lists you or de-activates you.



reg barclay said:


> I just find it interesting how the ratings/complaints game can at times trump customer service.


This is a monster of Uber's creation. Uber believes the nonsense that these customers tell it. They give the driver no opportunity to defend himself. They never believe the driver. In order for me to continue to drive for Uber, I must game its system.

It is something similar that gives rise to the Shirlington Shuffle. It is more profitable not to haul the customer and collect your cancel fee than it is to take him where he is going. I get to an address, the customer keeps me waiting two minutes, he gets in, goes for a ten minute trip that is a minimum; total time invested from time of arrival at address to closing the trip: twelve minutes. I get four dollars. Instead, I park around the corner where he can not see me but the Jippy Yess indicates that I am there, wait five minutes, cancel "no show"; total time invested from arrival at address to closing the trip: five minutes. I get four dollars. For less than half the invested time, I get the same payment. There is something inherently wrong with a transportation business that renders a greater profit in not hauling people than in hauling them. Uber's paying 1979 cab rates encourages this. If Uber and Lyft would pay current cab rates, most of the customer service problems would go away. Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I had a similar ride yesterday but it wasn't an airport run. I should have cancelled it. The woman was annoying and authoritative.


I had 1 last week i should have canceled. She came out late, rushed me and demanded i take her route. Of course after taking her directions which were wrong, she left a negative review. I knew i should have canceled before she got in but i was thirsty.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^and this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Lyft much worse than Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah it sounds like you two have a pretty high tolerance for alcohol.


When I was ten, I was putting Coors Light on my Cheerios. 
But then; I was only ten, and it was only Coors Light.



Karen Stein said:


> When I was last in Oregon, I was told the difference between a Californian and an empty beer can.
> 
> Oregon has plenty of both, I was told - but you can get a nickel for the can.


And in California, you get a penny more.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


I pull the car over to text back and forth with them..after a few rounds of texts I ask them if we are done texting so I can continue driving to pick them up..safety first, last and always!

Then cancel..they are being a pain in the ass before I even arrive, no thanks.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I pull the car over to text back and forth with them..after a few rounds of texts I ask them if we are done texting so I can continue driving to pick them up..safety first, last and always!
> 
> Then cancel..they are being a pain in the ass before I even arrive, no thanks.


 I think one of the main reasons why I am stuck in the 4.8 range is that I ignore the warning signs and just accept 99% of rides. I have since backed off of that just by reading everybody's advice on this forum. It'll save my rating from people who are already shady and who will rate poorly just because they are mad at something I didn't even do. Good advice. I think the next time someone texts me "Im in a hurry" I will cancel on them. I just need to make sure I look at the name and rating just so I can be on the lookout for Uber re sending me their Ping. That would be a disaster


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Picked up a nice, but somewhat out of it (prescription opiates, maybe) and high 30's guy one day. He has a carry on and pin drop is a couple blocks off his actual location. I ask him what time his flight is and he replies 4:50. It was 4:30 and WAZE says 55 minutes (rush hour Friday).

I tell him we won't make it, to which he replies, _No problem, I have to get there either way. _So I start trip. His mom calls him on the way there, I can hear her slightly over his cell phone. She says, _You can't miss this flight too, not after missing yesterday's. 
_
Turns out the guy is a pretty successful photographer and has a drug (I'm guessing, he did not smell of alcohol) problem.

Anyhoo, he gets off the phone and says, _My mom just told me the flight is at 6:50 not 4:50. _LOL


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Picked up a nice, but somewhat out of it (prescription opiates, maybe) and high 30's guy one day. He has a carry on and pin drop is a couple blocks off his actual location. I ask him what time his flight is and he replies 4:50. It was 4:30 and WAZE says 55 minutes (rush hour Friday).
> 
> I tell him we won't make it, to which he replies, _No problem, I have to get there either way. _So I start trip. His mom calls him on the way there, I can hear her slightly over his cell phone. She says, _You can't miss this flight too, not after missing yesterday's.
> _
> ...


I usually time taking a valium before a flight perfectly..right after TSA confiscates all my shampoo, lighters, the coffee i just bought. I pop it..boom, I am smiling and getting the entire flight singing FreeBird!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I usually time taking a valium before a flight perfectly..right after TSA confiscates all my shampoo, lighters, the coffee i just bought. I pop it..boom, I am smiling and getting the entire flight singing FreeBird!


This a wee lil bit stronger than a valium


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I think one of the main reasons why I am stuck in the 4.8 range is that I ignore the warning signs and just accept 99% of rides. I have since backed off of that just by reading everybody's advice on this forum. It'll save my rating from people who are already shady and who will rate poorly just because they are mad at something I didn't even do. Good advice. I think the next time someone texts me "Im in a hurry" I will cancel on them. I just need to make sure I look at the name and rating just so I can be on the lookout for Uber re sending me their Ping. That would be a disaster


You need to be selective in who you are picking up. They earned and own those piss poor ratings. NEVER allow acceptance/cancel rates along with money to cloud your judgement of safety and logic..we all go through a learning curve, some of us should thank our lucky stars to have lived through it.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

This lady didn't text me first, but when she got in the car she asked me if we could go as fast as we could (she was heading to the airport, which was a minimum 20 minute drive). I asked her what time her flight left, she said 5:45 AM, I just looked at her because it was already 6:30 AM. Needless to say I didn't hurry.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

mytheq63 said:


> This lady didn't text me first, but when she got in the car she asked me if we could go as fast as we could (she was heading to the airport, which was a minimum 20 minute drive). I asked her what time her flight left, she said 5:45 AM, I just looked at her because it was already 6:30 AM. Needless to say I didn't hurry.


LOLOL!!!


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

NOTHING! Not driver's fault. Pax needs an alarm clock that works. If you get a ticket. Pax does not pay!!! #NotYourProblem If you get a ticket your insurance rate goes up!.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

mytheq63 said:


> This lady didn't text me first, but when she got in the car she asked me if we could go as fast as we could (she was heading to the airport, which was a minimum 20 minute drive). I asked her what time her flight left, she said 5:45 AM, I just looked at her because it was already 6:30 AM. Needless to say I didn't hurry.


I always like to plant seeds on the way to the airport.."Did you remember to turn off the coffee pot, curling iron, clothing iron..you came out soo fast, did you remember to lock the front door? I cant remember if your garage door was open or closed when I picked you up"

That usually festers their entire flight.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Julescase said:


> For me, it really depends on their attitude. Last week I kicked someone out of my car because she was so annoying about being in a hurry. But other times, I'll say "OK, I'll make sure to take the secret back routes that will be a little faster at this hour"
> 
> Come to think of it, it might just depend on _my_ mood, because Lord knows I can be semi- bipolar at times.... I truly do feel sorry for some of the poor riders who get me on a bad day. The Odds of their trip actually starting and coming to completion are 0 out of 100. One poor guy didn't feel like finding out what terminal his flight left out of (I saw we were going to LAX and said "do you know what airline you're on? Or maybe the terminal?" and he said he didn't know and didn't want to check his phone, so I stopped the car and kicked him out about 10 seconds after starting the ride. On another day, that wouldn't bother me in the slightest. : /
> 
> ...


It is important that pax's do their due diligence and understand that their requested driver is only one of many other motorists on the roadways, especially during rush hour and in roadways and highways which are prone to excessive traffic and possible gridlock conditions at certain times of the day. It is important for pax's to understand that they may not meet their intended schedules if the try to save money by using Pool. I have had that happen already. Needless to say, the rush rider lost out by the pick up of another pool rider who was going to a closer destination. Nuff said!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Have never had pax text me that they are in a 'hurry.' But if one did I would call them and ask their time frame. If I knew it was not possible, I would request that they Cancel. EzPZ


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Have never had pax text me that they are in a 'hurry.' But if one did I would call them and ask their time frame. If I knew it was not possible, I would request that they Cancel. EzPZ


That's way, way too much 'customer service' for me.
I arrive, and then take them to where they want to go.
I might (as in might) talk about the weather. Most of the time they get "oh yea?" and "meh".
I can't pretend to give a sh*t.


----------



## BlackTruth (Dec 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


Cancel. Tell pax you have to take a sh*t. Hopefully, you canceled BEFORE you started the ride.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> For me, it really depends on their attitude. Last week I kicked someone out of my car because she was so annoying about being in a hurry. But other times, I'll say "OK, I'll make sure to take the secret back routes that will be a little faster at this hour"
> 
> Come to think of it, it might just depend on _my_ mood, because Lord knows I can be semi- bipolar at times.... I truly do feel sorry for some of the poor riders who get me on a bad day. The Odds of their trip actually starting and coming to completion are 0 out of 100. One poor guy didn't feel like finding out what terminal his flight left out of (I saw we were going to LAX and said "do you know what airline you're on? Or maybe the terminal?" and he said he didn't know and didn't want to check his phone, so I stopped the car and kicked him out about 10 seconds after starting the ride. On another day, that wouldn't bother me in the slightest. : /
> 
> ...


Oh god, exact same thing happened to me on Saturday. I asked which terminal or airline and she was all "omg creeper. Why do you want to know?" So I can drop you off at the correct terminal.&#8230; "don't get smart with me SIR! Okay it's either terminal 3 or terminal 7."

She was silent the rest of the ride.

Dropped her off at the Bradley terminal.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> And really, NO ONE should be calling Uber for a ride if they're bleeding to death!


I had an Uber DRIVER with a headwound in my lyft car, bleeding profusely

His Prius hatch shock pooped out and got him good

PS I gave him a bandaid... he got a 1.7 surge and jetted off to parts unknown, still bleeding



Bpr2 said:


> Oh god, exact same thing happened to me on Saturday. I asked which terminal or airline and she was all "omg creeper. Why do you want to know?" So I can drop you off at the correct terminal.&#8230; "don't get smart with me SIR! Okay it's either terminal 3 or terminal 7."
> 
> She was silent the rest of the ride.
> 
> Dropped her off at the Bradley terminal.


Repeat after me: "yes ma'am redirecting to Compton ma'am"


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Pax don't need to dump their problems on you. The just need to act like adults and 'plan ahead'.

Most people are in a hurry, because sheep have poor time management skills.


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

If they text or call before pickup, I cancel.

If they say it after getting into my car, I say “Okay” and drive normally. I’m not risking a ticket.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Drive slower. You will probably not get a 5 anyway.


----------



## Brett090 (Jun 5, 2017)

I


Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


If they are requesting a pool i tell them to %#^* off and make better choices


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> "Ummm, sure, be there in a minute."
> GONG: hit cancel.
> Why you say?
> This is a no win for the driver. This pax has unrealistic expectations and will always be dissatisfied = guaranteed 1* rating.
> Pass it on to the next driver!


Yep. If someone texts me that they are in a hurry I will silently cancel without even acknowledging the text. Likewise if they call there is a very good chance I do the same.

It's just not worth it. Uber doesn't have our backs in the same way the taxi companies usually do. If someone called the taxi company to complain of "my making them late" then chances are the dispatcher would have laughed at them and said something like "Then you should have ordered the ride earlier, idiot!". With Uber that passenger will 1* me, make a false report and possibly claim I was driving while impaired so that I will be suspended or even deactivated.

It's not me being an asshole. It is just self preservation here.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Yep. If someone texts me that they are in a hurry I will silently cancel without even acknowledging the text. Likewise if they call there is a very good chance I do the same.
> 
> It's just not worth it. Uber doesn't have our backs in the same way the taxi companies usually do. If someone called the taxi company to complain of "my making them late" then chances are the dispatcher would have laughed at them and said something like "Then you should have ordered the ride earlier, idiot!". With Uber that passenger will 1* me, make a false report and possibly claim I was driving while impaired so that I will be suspended or even deactivated.
> 
> It's not me being an asshole. It is just self preservation here.


Very, very well stated reasoning.
RideSCARE has created a pax vs driver atmosphere. Protect yourself as drivers or you open yourself up to maliscious paxholes!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Yep. If someone texts me that they are in a hurry I will silently cancel without even acknowledging the text. Likewise if they call there is a very good chance I do the same.
> 
> It's just not worth it. Uber doesn't have our backs in the same way the taxi companies usually do. If someone called the taxi company to complain of "my making them late" then chances are the dispatcher would have laughed at them and said something like "Then you should have ordered the ride earlier, idiot!". With Uber that passenger will 1* me, make a false report and possibly claim I was driving while impaired so that I will be suspended or even deactivated.
> 
> It's not me being an asshole. It is just self preservation here.


What about when they do it right after you accept the ride?


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I had it happen to me. I accepted and immediately I got a call and she asked me to hurry up because she’s running late, in a tone that was slightly demanding. I told her I would do what I could but I couldn’t risk a ticket and she was understanding. I was over 10 min away. I cancelled / no charge and took the 33 off of the 90 to go in a different direction to create more space between me and where I was going to pick her up from. No regerts either.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.


Answer them: "Really? Then why did you order a pool ride? We have several more passengers to pick up along the way!"
As they sit there looking confused, tell them to quickly cancel the ride so they can order another one.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> I had it happen to me. I accepted and immediately I got a call and she asked me to hurry up because she's running late, in a tone that was slightly demanding. I told her I would do what I could but I couldn't risk a ticket and she was understanding. I was over 10 min away. I cancelled / no charge and took the 33 off of the 90 to go in a different direction to create more space between me and where I was going to pick her up from. No regerts either.


Were you eating a Milky Way when typing? LOL


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

so glad you knew why I did that


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm generally an aggressive and fast driver with no regard for the law. I have a V1 and ALP jammers, plus Waze helps a lot. When I drive Uber/Lyft, I'm a slow and careful driver who doesn't stand out. Although I got one pax give me a 4-star with the comments "Slow down" so, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Can't make everyone happy. In either case, I'm happy with my 4.91 rating.

That said, when someone tells me they're in a rush, my response is typically, "Then you have the right guy." I've basically been given permission to drive like I want to drive. I would say, every time this has happened, I got them there to the quickest of my abilities, they've always been thankful, gave me 5 stars and a nice tip.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Jsaxophone said:


> I have a V1 and ALP jammers


Can you explain? I don't recognize those items.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Valentine 1, radar detector. Advanced Laser Priority is an active laser jammer. So far so good, when I'm alone I drive like a bat out of hell, haven't had a ticket in 3 years


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> Valentine 1, radar detector. Advanced Laser Priority is an active laser jammer. So far so good, when I'm alone I drive like a bat out of hell, haven't had a ticket in 3 years


I love drivers like you. I've actually made a LOT of money from your insurance carrier.
Go Speed Racer.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I love drivers like you. I've actually made a LOT of money from your insurance carrier.
> Go Speed Racer.


Please elaborate. I honestly don't follow your logic.

I'm accident free, ticket free, 0 points on my license, drive 4 beautiful, spotless vehicles that have an average age of 15 years old and still look like they came off the dealership lot, I've driven/ridden almost every vehicle under the sun, except for a class 7/8 big rig. I can thread a needle attached to the back of my trailer in reverse, I've actually driven a car at 195MPH (a car I currently own).

I drive within my capabilities, and f*(k anybody from the peanut gallery who's glued to their phone and drives like a sheepish, uncertain, distracted little basketcase, because they think that MY kind is the dangerous one.

Let me tell you something. Myself, my brother in law, my father in law, and my niece's grandfather have more cop/pulled-over stories than everyone on this forum, combined. With 4 kids in our family, there is no one I feel safer with than with those guys. My mother in law, on the other hand. She's never had a speeding ticket in her life, never a single scratch on her driving history, and let me tell you, her driving scares the s**t out of me. Nothing scares me more than a driver who's never had a speeding ticket. That's like betting on a hockey player who's never lost a tooth.

You know that in Japan they have a green, blue, gold licensing system? Gold basically means you're an impeccable driver with no points or violations. The ironic part is that most gold license holders have never owned a car. They simply passed the test, got their license as a teenager, and went decades renewing their license without ever needing to actually drive. Would you be comfortable getting in the passenger seat with them????

I drive a lot slower when I have passengers in the car, mostly because I want them to have a smooth, comfortable ride....although, I can get a read on some people and they are perfectly content if I get their permission to hop up onto the median to make a light. That's actually how I made a $20 tip, one time, and how I made a $5 cash tip, just today.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


I tell them there's no way we're going to make it their by that time then offer the opportunity to cancel the ride and ping another driver who might bend traffic laws to accommodate them.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

just_say_no_pool said:


> Press cancel. If they're complaining before I get to them, then I know regardless how I do I will get a lower rating.


I have experienced a number of these instances when I had to wait 5 minutes for the rider to come out, only to hear that they have to get to a train station to catch the next train. I show them the distance and time to destination readings on the app and we both hope for success. If they make it, fine, and if they don't, there is always another train, and they know full well that their own delay and lateness may have been the culprit. To date, I have had many thanks and no repercussions or retaliations, and I have received followup tips for at least trying.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> I have experienced a number of these instances when I had to wait 5 minutes for the rider to come out, only to hear that they have to get to a train station to catch the next train. I show them the distance and time to destination readings on the app and we both hope for success. If they make it, fine, and if they don't, there is always another train, and they know full well that their own delay and lateness may have been the culprit. To date, I have had many thanks and no repercussions or retaliations, and I have received followup tips for at least trying.


Its really funny when poop riders rush me and tell me they are late.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> Please elaborate. I honestly don't follow your logic.
> 
> I'm accident free, ticket free, 0 points on my license, drive 4 beautiful, spotless vehicles that have an average age of 15 years old and still look like they came off the dealership lot, I've driven/ridden almost every vehicle under the sun, except for a class 7/8 big rig. I can thread a needle attached to the back of my trailer in reverse, I've actually driven a car at 195MPH (a car I currently own).
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have it all justified out. Good for you. I wish I was you. It must be awesome to be you.
Seriously, it's ok with me. The world needs organ donors. I just hope the organ doesn't come from someone you kill showing off your spotless car with radar detectors and jammers and turbo charged jet packs with dual four barrel Holly carbs that are Nitro charged (are you hard yet?)
My resume shows decades of drunk driving in a major metropolitan city; with no accidents, no DUI's, and no consequences. I am a great, as in skilled drunk driver. Should I get a special license allowing me to drive impaired? I think I should, after all, I have shown my expertise in this area. 
You see, I too am a legend in my own mind.

Too bad you're not female - we could breed a master race of drunk race drivers.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Seems like you have things justified, as well.

People are not created equal, at least not from a skills standpoint. Not justifying your behavior, but people have different levels of impaird-ness when they drink, you are obviously at one end of that spectrum.

As I've mentioned before, nothing scares me more than a driver who has never had a speeding ticket. There are many reasons that people speed or do not speed, but law conformity is not necessarily one of them. I could link a million arguments to support this, but the bottom line, there's 2 reasons that people don't speed: 1. inexperience, 2. lack of confidence/skill.

Want to meet people who never speed, you can meet all the women in my Wife's family. Their driving will make you lose your lunch and go running for your life, and all without EVER breaking the legal speed limit.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


Umm ok... And drive them there safely.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Jsaxophone said:


> Seems like you have things justified, as well.
> 
> People are not created equal, at least not from a skills standpoint. Not justifying your behavior, but people have different levels of impaird-ness when they drink, you are obviously at one end of that spectrum.
> 
> ...


100 percent bullcrap. You are wrong in every way possible. So if i follow the speed limit something is wrong with me? Foh. I don't speed because i don't want to get caught up in the just us system.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Foh. I don't speed because i don't want to get caught up in the just us system.


If that's the case, just keep up with traffic. If traffic on a particular 45MPH road is going 55, but you're going 45, you're nothing more than an obstacle for people to dive in and out around your pokey ass. I may be a fast driver, but when I want to stay on the good side of the law, I just blend in, it's actually safer than lagging behind.

Take the Solomon curve. People who drive slightly faster than average are actually less risk of being involved in any crash:









Now, this might be a result of correlation or causation. If correlation, it's because drivers who drive a little higher than the mean are just better drivers with better spacial awareness and understanding of their car's dynamics. If causation, it's because slower cars are obstacles to the rest of traffic, faster cars are better at getting out of a bad situation. For example, a timid driver may slowly pass a big rig over the course of 2 minutes. A fast driver knows that it's dangerous to hang out next to a big rig and will speed up to pass it as fast as possible.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> Seems like you have things justified, as well.
> 
> People are not created equal, at least not from a skills standpoint. Not justifying your behavior, but people have different levels of impaird-ness when they drink, you are obviously at one end of that spectrum.
> 
> ...


My wife drives like that.
I made a suggestion about her driving once and she said, "Hey, I have never had a ticket or an accident. Ever."
I said, "No. But you cause them. See that pile of burning wreckage in your rear view mirror? You did that."

I drive with verve, confidence and purpose.
I do not drive aggressively.

I used to drive an ambulance in a major city in the north east. I never, ever doubled the speed limit. I bend laws, I don't break them.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

sbstar07 said:


> Umm ok... And drive them there safely.


Everything else aside. This is about right.

I can't bend time, I can't blow lights, I can't make them arrive on time when they're already late, I can only get them there as traffic and distance will allow. I may already be a fast driver, but when someone gets in your car and basically says, "Haul ass." The answer is always "You got it!" or "I'll do my best" or "You got the right driver."

Customer service rule #1: Fake it. They know I'm not able to bend time or control traffic, but at the very least, I can give the impression that I'm doing all I can do. Even if they don't arrive in time, you'll probably still get 5 stars just for giving them the impression that you made an effort.

Now, again, when I have a pax in the car, my driving is focused on smoothness, I'm a chauffeur, not a race car driver, I don't want to send my pax running for the hills. ......But at heart, I'm a race car driver who will drive 50' up a grass median to catch a turn signal. If the pax wants to get somewhere fast, I'll make a comfortable compromise between Captain Safety and Speed Racer.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Jsaxophone said:


> If that's the case, just keep up with traffic. If traffic on a particular 45MPH road is going 55, but you're going 45, you're nothing more than an obstacle for people to dive in and out around your pokey ass. I may be a fast driver, but when I want to stay on the good side of the law, I just blend in, it's actually safer than lagging behind.
> 
> Take the Solomon curve. People who drive slightly faster than average are actually less risk of being involved in any crash:
> 
> ...


bull crap. That's a theory it means nothing. Especially if you drive where there's snow and black ice. Foh



Jsaxophone said:


> Everything else aside. This is about right.
> 
> I can't bend time, I can't blow lights, I can't make them arrive on time when they're already late, I can only get them there as traffic and distance will allow. I may already be a fast driver, but when someone gets in your car and basically says, "Haul ass." The answer is always "You got it!" or "I'll do my best" or "You got the right driver."
> 
> ...


To be honest, for me it's usually a women. Call me what you like but most of my bad experiences come from women. Not all women of course.

From experience i've learned to just cancel the ride unless it's a surge. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Text == cancel. There is no possibility of not getting a negative rating and so they can be someone else's problem.

When they say that in-person, I check to see if it's at all possible. Dropped them at a BART (a regional rail system in San Francisco area) station a few times because it would be faster than driving.

If it's impossible, they hear the bad news. If it's possible but the trip is a line or pool, they get advised to cancel and re-book the trip. To get matched faster, because the system will assign them to other drivers, they need to request me as either UberXL or Lyft Plus. 

I never violate traffic laws to accommodate impossible requests. My dashcam works as a GPS speedometer while recording. "My insurance company remember monitors my driving, which means I can't do anything to get you there faster. Do you still rush to continue the ride?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

The time to get to the destination on the GPS app is normally calculated by distance and traffic. If your pax is in a rush and you still have to wait for them to come out (or not), physically show them the time reading. If it is possible, they will get there on time. If not, trains run on a regular schedule. All the pax’s I have run into understood that they either waited until the very last minute or they didn’t factor in the traffic and the time of day. To date, I got all of them to their destination with no issues. I have gotten bigger tips from those whose planned rides had been rejected or canceled by other drivers for just that reason. In the case of trains or buses, unless something unforseen happens, they ususlly run on time or close to schedule. There is always the next train or bus. It’s usually worth accepting and taking the trip.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

You bet I'm ACRO'ing that ride.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Skorpio said:


> I got this pax..
> I waited 4 min before she shows up..
> Get in the car, first thing she said..
> Can you hurry I'm late..
> ...


I love the way you operate! I did something similar for a mother with no carseat. Cancelled her and waited up the street hoping to get another ride, which was her about 20 requests. I had to finally drive away, wasting good miles until a couple of miles away they finally stopped.



reg barclay said:


> Just to be clear, I wasn't necessarily disagreeing with those who'd cancel in such a situation. I just find it interesting how the ratings/complaints game can at times trump customer service.


That it does!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Most of the time, I pretend I'm hurrying.

If their behavior escalates into a backseat driver, I activate my "Eject" button. Guess what paxhole, NOW you're going to be late.

Texts and calls telling me to hurry up before I even get there? That gets them the *SHIRLINGTON SHUFFLE™️ *treatment. Sorry paxhole, only my lady tells me to "Hurry up".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> only my lady tells me to "Hurry up".


... and she told me THAT was on your honeymoon night.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ... and she told me THAT was on your honeymoon night.


I knew she couldn't keep a secret!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jsaxophone said:


> If that's the case, just keep up with traffic. If traffic on a particular 45MPH road is going 55, but you're going 45, you're nothing more than an obstacle for people to dive in and out around your pokey ass. I may be a fast driver, but when I want to stay on the good side of the law, I just blend in, it's actually safer than lagging behind.
> 
> Take the Solomon curve. People who drive slightly faster than average are actually less risk of being involved in any crash:
> 
> ...


Thank you...pretty much how I drive. : )


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I had a similar ride yesterday but it wasn't an airport run. I should have cancelled it. The woman was annoying and authoritative.


Are the majority women? Seems like everyone is saying "she" or "the woman" etc..


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Are the majority women? Seems like everyone is saying "she" or "the woman" etc..


Good question. Has anyone ever had a guy do that?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Depends on their behavior or attitude.

"I'm late and I'm angry!" = Cancel

"I'm late, I hope we make it by gosh by golly" = Extra effort to make it on time.

Had 1 pax that was headed on a date and she asked me to drive extra to make sure she was late.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Had a guy say, "The bus leaves in ten minutes ... think we can make it."
I look at the ap and say, "I take that as a challenge. Hell yea, we'll make it. Buckle up, hang on and close your eyes."

We made it. He tipped me a $20 bill for a $5 ride.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Git in...

Sit down...

Hang on...

And shut dup...8>O

We'll be there...

Before you know it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

LOL, I have only ever gotten 1 text from a pax asking me to hurry. No too long ago I got this text


“Please hurry! I am late and 2 drivers have already cancelled!”


I responded:


“Stop texting drivers telling them to hurry up!”. Then I cancelled.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

Cancel every time!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

"Don't pick me up please"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey Jojo...

Hope all is well with you...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Good question. Has anyone ever had a guy do that?


I had 1 guy do it, but he was a drag queen so i don't know which team gets the point added to the score. Guys or gals


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


I tell them i will do my best within the posted soeed limits, but am not able to violate traffic laws to accomodate passengers. That my primary concern is a safe trip.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Cancel of course.

Sheesh... I've cancelled because the pax texted "I'll be right out."


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Cancel of course.
> 
> Sheesh... I've cancelled because the pax texted "I'll be right out."


I Lyfted to a trendy hair salon, texted immediately my "I'm Here!" and guy responded "I'll be out in 5" and I cancelled immediately. Ain't got no time...

I swear to God Lyft instructs it's passengers to treat drivers like shit!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> "Don't pick me up please"


Here's a more detailed version of what the text "I'm running late" means:


"I have terrible planning skills and love blaming others"
"I'm entitled and time constraints are beneath me"
"I'm a guaranteed pain in the ass who will make you feel uncomfortable while driving"
"You better run red lights and speed, because I'm late. Who cares if you get hundreds of dollars in fines and lose your job."
"If you get into an accident while rushing for me, i will be the first to sue and report you for unsafe driving"
"It's gauranteed you're getting a 1 star because i will blame you because i'm late!"
on lyft "I will lie on you to get a refund for all the trouble i caused"


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Here's a more detailed version of what the text "I'm running late" means:
> 
> 
> "I have terrible planning skills and love blaming others"
> ...


Simple solution: 
Text reply, "I just received another ride request. Sorry, but it isn't fair to me or the other passenger to wait. Please request another ride when you are ready to go."


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I love this thread.

My wife says that my driving has become less aggressive since I started ubering. And or course, I drive a bit more casually when I'm on the job, my driving would make pax run for their lives. I've also changed to the mentality that I'm on THEIR time, so why should I burn the gas? I'm in no rush to come get them and I'm in no rush to drop them off.

I'm on both platforms, so I'm only loyal to a pickup that is under 8min away or the nearest of 2 requests. If you're the farther of 2, or over 10min away, I'll keep you on the rope, but I'm probably not coming for you unless I'm really bored.

Thus far, I had one customer text me "I'm late, please hurry," but I was already en route to a closer pax on the other platform. I can't remember what I did, but it was one of the following.
-I kept him on the ropes until I got to the closer pax. When the closer pax was timely and got into my car, I canceled him.
-I kept him on the ropes, PICKED UP the other pax, took the pax on a short trip to where they were going, and then came back to pick up the guy who was running late, and amazingly, some of them actually stick it out, even when you're running all over town.

Oh, and if they call, I never answer. Some of them will text me and say, "Are you lost" or "Where are you going?"

And finally, if someone gets in my car and then tells me they're in a rush....then I'll speed it up a little. I like to drive fast, anyway, so I'll give them a little hustle and a bit of a hint to tip me nice.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Jsaxophone said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> My wife says that my driving has become less aggressive since I started ubering. And or course, I drive a bit more casually when I'm on the job, my driving would make pax run for their lives. I've also changed to the mentality that I'm on THEIR time, so why should I burn the gas? I'm in no rush to come get them and I'm in no rush to drop them off.
> 
> ...


Sounds slightly sadistic, or passive aggressive. I get the mercenary attitude, and do the ssme regarding g working both, but Why not just cancel the farther one and let them get someone else?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Sounds slightly sadistic, or passive aggressive. I get the mercenary attitude, and do the ssme regarding g working both, but Why not just cancel the farther one and let them get someone else?


Because he may just get BOTH. 
And, whats wrong with having your cake, and eating it too?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Gilby said:


> So... "semi-bipolar" would be... quadripolar? Quarterpolar?
> 
> The pax bleeding to death might have had someone else request the ride, no?


Julescase clearly has Quadrophenia


----------



## albedo (May 24, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


Screen shot the text. If they call ALWAYS record the conversation. Then cancel the request. You are guaranteed to get a poor rating from people like this. They will ask you to drive illegally. The app tracks your speed, breaking, and acceleration. It's not worth the risk at these criminally low prices. So cancel every time


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

when do you have time to drive, if you're doing all this screenshooting, and recording and stuff.
push the canx button ... simple.
get deactivated? THANK gawd.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Julescase clearly has Quadrophenia


I have heard of "quadrasexual". Thats when you will fo anythi g with anyone for a quarter...



UberBastid said:


> Because he may just get BOTH.
> And, whats wrong with having your cake, and eating it too?


My experience is that the fish on the hook gets tired of waiting. But if they don't, you probably get dinged for making them wait.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> My experience is that the fish on the hook gets tired of waiting. But if they don't, you probably get dinged for making them wait.


Dinged?
By not getting tipped?
Oh, you mean stars? 
Meh.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Dinged?
> By not getting tipped?
> Oh, you mean stars?
> Meh.


How about the ding the other drivers get in terms of the passengers experience based on someone who feels his need to play the system is more important than customer service?

How we treat passengers reflects on all of us.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> How we treat passengers reflects on all of us.


You say that like we get paid to care on uberX, pool or express.

Cheap - excellent service - reliable : pick 2. All 3 aren't sustainable long term.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> You say that like we get paid to care on uberX, pool or express.
> 
> Cheap - excellent service - reliable : pick 2. All 3 aren't sustainable long term.


You get paid to drive under the terms set by the rideshare company. Wages were never fantastic, and have been whittled down over time. But it doesn't cost us anything to try and set an example. Compared to what it costs in terms of the reputation earned by playing games, at least. You may not agree, but the more drivers make passengers unhappy, the less likely the company is to make conditions any better.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> You get paid to drive under the terms set by the rideshare company. Wages were never fantastic, and have been whittled down over time. But it doesn't cost us anything to try and set an example. Compared to what it costs in terms of the reputation earned by playing games, at least. You may not agree, but the more drivers make passengers unhappy, the less likely the company is to make conditions any better.


Do you _seriously _believe that if we strive for excellence that will entice Uber to do right by us?
I don't set 'the rules'. Uber does. I learn to adapt to the rules to further MY game. If Uber wants me to be a happy Uber partner - THEY SHOULD ACT LIKE IT.

It actually does cost to "set an example". It costs me $3.75 every time I don't canx at 5.01 minutes. Its costs me every time I pick up someone at WalMart with a basket full of groceries and NO BAGS to take them two blocks. It costs me every time I don't play the game that Uber wrote the rules to. And when it costs me that money, and the rent is late, and the utilities are turned off, and my family is hungry, Uber won't give a husky ****.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> What do you do when pax text or hops in car and says please hurry im running late.
> 
> Or need to get 1hour away in 20 minutes.


In this situation there are only 2 considerations;
1. Has the PAX offered a tip up front to speed up the trip? Like, 'Here's a $20 to get me there in 20 mins" . If not, then go at normal speed and hit every damn red light n the way.
2. Accept the $20 tip (minimum) and race like hell without getting a ticket.

Never expedite the trip with the 'hope' of a tip at the end. It won't happen.


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

cancel
rider was rude
please don't pair me with this rider again many thanks
uber on

let the 96% who fail by design deal with them, they are your competition not your friends, let them take the worthless scraps


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

homelesslawnmowers said:


> cancel
> rider was rude
> please don't pair me with this rider again many thanks
> uber on
> ...


Amen brtha.
That's the key.
One bad ride is all ya get, then I get on the line to my Uber homie and tell her to never match me to you agin. When you live in a small market like I do, the longer you do this, the easier your job gets.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Julescase clearly has Quadrophenia


It is a great album.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

Drive the car the same way you always do.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Sounds slightly sadistic, or passive aggressive. I get the mercenary attitude, and do the ssme regarding g working both, but Why not just cancel the farther one and let them get someone else?


Maybe a little, but there is some strategic intention.

First thing, Lyft and Uber exist on a major lie they tell to all their drivers: Accept every request, regardless of distance or reason, otherwise it will hurt your status. As many of us experienced drivers know, this is an easy way to slip into the <$5/hour category, because you're busting your tail for small fares. I've also been "raced" against other drivers to be first to the pickup point, and I know damn well that the cancellation fee is often higher than the fare I will earn.

Reason 1: I Accept EVERYTHING!!! regardless of distance. If it's over 15 minutes away, 90% chance the pax will cancel, anyhow. They don't want to wait for me any more than I want to drive to them (on my dime). If I cancel them, it hurts me. If they cancel me, it doesn't hurt me, I might even get a cancellation fee. My policy: I always give them the first opportunity to cancel.

Reason 2: I keep them on the hook because they may be my best option. If they're far, I'll usually make a slow creep in their direction as I troll for pax on the other platform. 1 of 3 things will happen: 1. A better fish will come up on my radar, 2. The distant pax will finally cancel and I'll get $5, or 3. I will accept my fate, the area is dead, and I will eventually make it to the distant fare because I have nothing better to do.

Reason 3: Not everything is guaranteed. If Pax#1 (the closer one) changes his mind and cancels or I arrive and Pax#1 is still in the checkout lane, I always have Pax#2 on the back burner. There's simply no disadvantage to me having 2 people in queue. I always have the option to bail.

Reason 4: Stacking. I've done cross-platform stacking a lot, and sometimes I'm amazed it works. Let's say I get an Uber and Lyft request at the same time, and the Uber one is closer. I will drive in the COMPLETE opposite direction to go get the Uber guy, first. Pick him up, notice that his drop-off point is near the Lyft pick-up point. I will complete the Uber trip, and follow up with a Lyft stack. I once did a cross platform stack at a hotel where an Uber pax got out, a Lyft pax got right in. And they're very understanding when I have a stack; they don't like that I took so long, but when I say "Oh, the app should've said that I was completing a trip nearby" (complete lie), they're instantly understanding.

Reason 5: I accept everything, even when I have a pax in the car, ESPECIALLY WHEN I HAVE A PAX IN THE CAR. Aside from the obious stacking of queued people, I will make it obvious to the person in the car that I have another rider in queue. I'll usually say "Awesome, I have another person waiting right near the (hotel/restaurant/airport/store)" (usually a lie). The main point is that it sets the tone that this is my job and they're not the only person in the world. Suddenly the pax becomes a whole lot more competent and understanding that they don't want to hold up the line by making me stop off for cigarettes.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> My experience is that the fish on the hook gets tired of waiting. But if they don't, you probably get dinged for making them wait.


Let them get tired of waiting, I'm actually betting on them getting tired of waiting.

If they weren't up to waiting, they shouldn't have haled a driver who's 20+min out in rush hour traffic. If they get tired of waiting, they can cancel me. If I don't accept them or I cancel them, Uber/Lyft actually does ding me for having a low acceptance rating. If they cancel me, I get no bad marks, maybe even a nice cancel fee.

They can't mark me bad if they never got in my car, so I can't get dinged. 
Ambivalence often leads them to cancel, which only helps me, since I probably won't be coming, in the first place.
If they do hang on long enough for me to finally diddle my way over to their location, I'll usually make up some excuse, like "Oh, the app should've told you that I was dropping someone else off nearby." Thus far, that excuse almost always makes them understanding.

My ratings seem good, I'm in the 4.90-4.95 area on the two apps, but I don't care too much about ratings, anymore. Tips? Some people tip, most don't. I've learned not to rely on tips because most people will tip their dog groomer, but not the guy who chauffeurs them around town....so, all the more reason that I hustle the system. People want cheap service, so that's what they get.

And just for the record, I don't provide a bad experience at all. I can talk to anybody about anything. I am extremely nice, I'm willing to help them with their things, I maintain my own vehicles, which is why my vehicle is literally the cleanest Uber/Lyft I've ever been in. I still do get tipped as much as humanly possible, and I get good ratings, but facts are facts, people want it cheap. I am a bus service to most people and my income comes from hustling the system in every way I can get away with.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> You get paid to drive under the terms set by the rideshare company. Wages were never fantastic, and have been whittled down over time. But it doesn't cost us anything to try and set an example. Compared to what it costs in terms of the reputation earned by playing games, at least. You may not agree, but the more drivers make passengers unhappy, the less likely the company is to make conditions any better.


We're glorified personal bus drivers.

At the moment, I'm getting a TON of Lyft pax over Uber, or as I call it, Liff', because Liff' is dropping free ride vouchers all over the worst parts of town. Not to be racist, but the majority of my Liff' passengers are hustling 20 different identities in order to get 20 coupons for 20 free minimum fare rides, and they will make sure I don't drive an inch further than their coupon is good for. They will literally have me drop them off so they can walk the rest of the way.

They're not planning on tipping. I could ****ing massage their feet while the seat heater warms their cold fanny, all the while, I will help them load/unload their walmart bags. The only thing on their mind is that they're getting a free ride. Tipping me would only ruin that.

That's why I hustle the system. I don't discriminate, I'm 100% courteous to everyone, and I've never denied a ride for anything other than drunkenness, timeliness, or distance, but I gotta make money. Since I don't rely on tips or perks or even a fair rate for my time, I milk every loophole I can find.

YES, it does cost money to set an example. If I set an example and pick up people ho are 30 minutes away, THAT COSTS ME MONEY. If I set an example and prioritize a first-come-first-serve system, and then my first-comes suddenly cancel for no reason, THAT COSTS ME MONEY. If I set an example and wait 10 minutes for the person to shop at the Dollar General, THAT COSTS ME MONEY.

The entire point I am trying to make in all of my posts is that I avoid ANYTHING that is going to cost me money, and I prioritize the things that are likely to make me the most money.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> We're glorified personal bus drivers.
> 
> At the moment, I'm getting a TON of Lyft pax over Uber, or as I call it, Liff', because Liff' is dropping free ride vouchers all over the worst parts of town. Not to be racist, but the majority of my Liff' passengers are hustling 20 different identities in order to get 20 coupons for 20 free minimum fare rides, and they will make sure I don't drive an inch further than their coupon is good for. They will literally have me drop them off so they can walk the rest of the way.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you're saying except waiting over 5 minutes for someone to shop.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

You're running late? No problem, be right there...


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> Depends if it's a Pool ride. If it's Pool I take them and turn off the Stop New Requests button. I want other passengers. Every other passenger will get dropped off before the passenger in a hurry no matter what the app says


What city do you drive in? Or..as it been a long tims since youve driven for uber/lyft? In houston.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> You say that like we get paid to care on uberX, pool or express.
> 
> Cheap - excellent service - reliable : pick 2. All 3 aren't sustainable long term.


Really, no combination of cheap and excellent service or quality will ever work with any business.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

sorry marty, im all out of uranium!


----------

